# DIY coil jigs



## Taariq Hussain (24/2/17)

Checkout my youtube video on DIY coil jigs, what do you guys think, any new suggestions

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## kelly22 (14/3/17)

Hi where is the video?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (15/3/17)

Taariq Hussain said:


> Checkout my youtube video on DIY coil jigs, what do you guys think, any new suggestions



Good thinking Taariq those coils came out well made. I like fooling with things you have laying around the house to make stuff also. I might suggest using a drill to make holes in the cap as it may be easier and the corresponding bits might give a tighter fit. I used this method to make atty stands with caps. I then glue them to paint stirrers I get for free at the Home Depot,they fit perfectly and help keep my many attys organized.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

